

New Math for Artificial Neurons - dhimes
http://spectrum.ieee.org/computing/embedded-systems/new-math-for-artificial-neurons

======
presidentender
At first, I thought this was going to be a software idea, which would be
exciting. The fact that it's hardware is even more important; this could mean
faster-than-human parts in the not-too-distant future.

Of course, when your desktop develops schizophrenia, you'll wish for a
classical processor.

------
dhimes
After a coding day like I've had today, I feel like my neurons could be
effectively replaced by Lincoln Logs.

------
puredemo
So does this put computers up with humans on the sentience quotient?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sentience_quotient>

~~~
pvg
Nowhere close, since the quotient you linked to is based on the processing
speed and mass of the processing unit. The wikipedia articles uses 0.1 ugrams
as the average weight of a neuron - this device, of purported similar
processing speed, sits on a small pcb. Even if you threw out everything but
the FPGA silicon, it's going to weigh a great deal more.

~~~
puredemo
Coming soon: PCBs made of neurons.

